# Dawn of War help



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Howdy. I'v just recently done a full format and recover on my pc so I can use it as a games machine. I'v installed some of my games but when I try and install Warhammer - Dawn of War I have problems that I never had before.

It installs the first two disks ok but when I have to put the 3rd disk in it seems to take forever to reach the end of the installation bar (around half an hour). During this time above the istallation bar it shows what it is installing and this reads as follows:

C:\ProgramFiles\THQ\Dawn of War\W40k\W40kData-sound-full.sga

When the install bar eventually fills I get an error messege pop up which says:

DawnOfWar Error

Error 1305.Error reading from file 
C:\ProgramFiles\THQ\Dawn of War\W40k\W40kData-sound-full.sga. verify that the file exists and that you can access it.


So then I click cancel because retry just shows the error again. And this pops up:

Feature transfer error

Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation.
Consult windows Installer Help (Msi.chm) or MSDN for more information.


I'v tried to install it a few times and it just keeps doing it. Can anyone here help me please.:sayyes:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like the disc might be bad. Try installing the game on another computer (make sure you remove it again straight after, if it works), and see if you get the same result. If you do, it means the disc is bad - it might be scratched or something.

Post back with results.


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Tried it mate and it worked fine on another comp :4-dontkno


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Try copying the files to the hard drive, and install from there. It probably won't change anything, but give it a try anyway.

Do you always get the exact same error? Do you have any trouble with anything else on your system?

Also - possibly silly question, but have you restarted your system and tried again?


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

It wouldnt let me copy the files to my HD. I havent got any problems since I did the recover. And yes its always the same error.:4-dontkno


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Mate your a genius I eventually managed to get the files off the disk and onto my harddrive. And its working fine :grin: Cheers mate


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear it's working! I think what's wrong may be an intermittent problem with the CD drive, or a bit or muck on the CD which gets in the way sometimes. If you have any more troubles, those two things would be the first I'd check. Enjoy your game!


----------

